# Cosmo, two years later



## SamTG (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi all,

I haven't posted much since I joined the forums because Cosmo (white Ringneck Dove) and I have been doing so well. I wanted to add some recent photos but Cosmo has gotten good at avoiding the paparazzi but he's is looking great.

I do have a few concerns. He still doesn't like to be handled at all. My head, face, and shoulders are good places but if I approach him with a hand food or no, he runs. The only problem there is I can't read the numbers on his leg band. I assume his age is there somewhere. He may be getting pretty old by now because of his routines and mannerisms.
Today he is perky maybe because the sun is out but lately he's been napping during the day and retiring very early. He sits all the way down often instead
of staying up on his legs all day. He still seems happy, eats more than me, and flies around the apartment laughing and hooting although not as often as he used to. He responds to my sounds normally, particularly the word "breakfast". In general Cosmo is not showing as much energy as he had in the past, could these be signs of age?

Also wondering about his diet. His favorite bird seed is Cockatiel mix but he's selective as to what's in it and leaves almost all of it as if he was picking out one kind of seed only. Is there a more appropriate seed mix for doves? I hate to leave it all go to waste (I do put it out for the outdoor birds.) For breakfast he gets store-baked corn muffins or croissants. His all time favorite chow is Ritz crackers but not often. I don't think the salt and chemicals in those are very safe to feed him, fruits and veggies leave him wanting. I think he wants my Chicken Marsala.

I wish I could get him a mate but this apartment is too small and regulated as well so I can't build a large enclosure.

By the way, I'm assuming he is male since he has never laid an egg or been very interested in nesting. Is that a way to tell?

Thanks for putting up with my rambling! ~ Sam


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Does he have grit?
Would not give people food. Our beloved Phoebe loved cheetos. Our vet forbid us to give her peanuts either because she had internal xanthomatosis. 
Glad to hear Cosmo is doing well!


----------



## SamTG (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks cwebster, what you say makes sense. He may go back to an all seed diet, I just assumed that whatever pigeons down in the big city ate would be fine for him! Now I know!
As for grit, I brought a box home but he wouldn't take to it at all in any form. He does, however, enjoy wallowing in and eating the soil in flowerpots after he's eaten the plants. It is potting soil with no chemicals (I hope) added. I'll just have to wean him off of his picky habits.

Thanks again ~ Sam


----------

